# ladder fatigue, work boots



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Exterior season is in full swing. Everything below my knees is swollen and painful. Are there any tricks of the trade to lessen ladder fatigue?

I wear 8'' tall work boots with a steel shank. (I think it is actually a rigid composite shank for electrical safety.) Even so, my arches ache and my ankles hurt.

Are there any ways to alleviate pain from standing on an extension rung for 8 hours a day, weeks at a time?

Or even step ladder advice. If ya got that, I'm all ears too.

Thanks!


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Aleve and foot massager. Or a desk job but they dont make butt massagers from sitting. Tough call


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Scaffolding.....


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I 'd ditch the steel toes
I got a pair by accident one time. No way I'd wear them. Anywhere much less on ladders.
Then you just gotta hold on for a bit. Pretty soon it will be so hot out there. The stifling heat and humidity uncomfort will make u forget all about ur legs.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I paint paint said:


> Exterior season is in full swing. Everything below my knees is swollen and painful. Are there any tricks of the trade to lessen ladder fatigue?
> 
> I wear 8'' tall work boots with a steel shank. (I think it is actually a rigid composite shank for electrical safety.) Even so, my arches ache and my ankles hurt.
> 
> ...


Be careful not to over tighten your laces. I used to strap into my boots like I was going to jump from a plane. I liked the support it gave me, and I felt that I could jump all over the place without twisting my ankle. 

Well after twenty years, I changed to non laced boots. Best move I ever made. My feet no longer feel like a bound pork roast by the end of the day. I now happily move about on ladders, scaffolding, pipe racks, and stairs like I was shuffling around at home in cozy slippers.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Oden said:


> I 'd ditch the *steel toes*
> I got a pair by accident one time. No way I'd wear them. Anywhere much less on ladders.
> Then you just gotta hold on for a bit. Pretty soon it will be so hot out there. The stifling heat and humidity uncomfort will make u forget all about ur legs.


Yeah, I hear ya on the heat stroke worries. I was gonna ask for help on that one sometime in July, after I suffered my first of the season…

But my work boots don't actually have steel toes. They have a regular soft toe, but a stiff shank. The shank is basically a rigid piece of material that is sandwiched in the midsole to stiffen up the boot. Think the opposite of running shoes which are real flexxy--easy to twist and bend.

Two benefits of steel or hard composite shanks are they resist puncture wounds when one steps on a nail, and they provide support to your arches when you are balancing all of your weight on a narrow aluminum rung.

How much do shoe salesmen make? They seem to work in air conditioned spaces. Maybe I need to rethink things...


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Be careful not to over tighten your laces. I used to strap into my boots like I was going to jump from a plane. I liked the support it gave me, and I felt that I could jump all over the place without twisting my ankle.
> 
> Well after twenty years, *I changed to non laced boots.* Best move I ever made. *My feet no longer feel like a bound pork roast by the end of the day.* I now happily move about on ladders, scaffolding, pipe racks, and stairs like I was shuffling around at home in cozy slippers.


I'm sorry, the heat may be getting to me, feeling more stupid than usual. What are "non laced boots." I know I will know what you are talking about once you point it out.

Bound pork roast is the best analogy anyone in the world could come up with for what I am feeling right now. That. Is. Perfect.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I paint paint said:


> I'm sorry, the heat may be getting to me, feeling more stupid than usual. What are "non laced boots." I know I will know what you are talking about once you point it out.
> 
> Bound pork roast is the best analogy anyone in the world could come up with for what I am feeling right now. That. Is. Perfect.


Basically, slip ons. like cowboy boots, without the rhinosorous hide, pointed chrome clad tips, or spurs.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Basically, slip ons. like cowboy boots, without the rhinosorous hide, pointed chrome clad tips, or spurs.


Ooooohhhh--Blunnies! Just say Blunnies next time. Ben and everyone else down under will come running.

I've had good information before that Blundstones, and all their higher end imitators, are the be-all-end-all best. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

BPC said:


> Aleve and foot massager. Or a desk job but they dont make butt massagers from sitting. Tough call


======


Gough said:


> Scaffolding.....


So many people I know have switched over to Aleve once it became over the counter. I don't like the 1-2 pills every 12 hours directions. At least when I pop 2 ibuprofen every 4-6 I feel like I'm actively doing something. But neither seem to provide all that much pain relief. I basically keep taking um because they are supposed to have anti-inflammatory properties, and my feet/lower legs feel like bursting, bound pork roasts.
======
Not bosun chairs? I would've figured you with a lower from the top suggestion.


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Even though my exterior days are behind me, I feel your pain. Footwear... experiment, its important to end up in the right boots, not too high, heavy, or over constructed for your need.

Then grab one of these, or a variation, and those tired dogs will thank you.

http://www.rungstep.com


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Is this something from too much too soon into the season? I know my dogs would kill for the first week or so - and the shin splints also. But as the muscles got in shape, the pains went away. 

And I stayed away from boots, cross trainers were my foot wear of choice.

Speaking of cowboy boots, blondie next door sure was setting quite the fashion style the other day. Saw her get out of her large black PU. Black tight tank top, white shorty shorts, tan cowboy boots, and spurs. SPURS while driving ??????.

YAHOOOO, giddy up


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

GR8painter said:


> Even though my exterior days are behind me, I feel your pain. Footwear... experiment, its important to end up in the right boots, not too high, heavy, or over constructed for your need.
> 
> *Then grab one of these, or a variation, and those tired dogs will thank you.*
> 
> http://www.rungstep.com


Hot damn! What rock do I live under, never having seen one of those before… Looks great to stand on.

You have much time with that product?

Over the course of a day I would guess it would keep things interesting though, with the one-of-these-things-is-not-like-the-other aspect. Do you ever reach out to grab a rung only to have your hand smack into a platform? Or ever descend blindly, rung after rung, and get caught up on the extended one?

I do so much reflexively on ladders, based on the fact that they are uniform. The thought of throwing that curveball in there scares me.

How scared should I be?


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

daArch said:


> Is this something from too much too soon into the season? I know my dogs would kill for the first week or so - and *the shin splints also.* But as the muscles got in shape, the pains went away.
> 
> And I stayed away from boots, cross trainers were my foot wear of choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing up the shin pain. Mine comes when I press my shin into the rung above the rung I am standing on. I do it to brace myself, an extra point of contact, but ouch does it hurt.

I was told, first rule of the internet: if you don't post pictures it didn't happen. You hear that Arch? You hear that blondie?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> Hot damn! What rock do I live under, never having seen one of those before… Looks great to stand on.
> 
> You have much time with that product?
> 
> ...


Yah, I think most of us hate coming down and forgetting we're about to go from two rungs to one rung. HOW many times do our fried brains NOT remember when we go from double section to single section?


----------



## GR8painter (Dec 18, 2014)

Its like any new tool, you'll get used to it quickly. Even if you dont use it on every re position but every minute standing on it is less time pushing your arches up where they dont belong. As I said there are a few variations, so use google images, search ladder rung platform step etc, probably the smaller the better, unless you load up on beer and donuts in the morning, then you might want the heavy duty.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

And I honestly don't care what anyone says. I love my crocs at night when I get home.

Let those boys air out. I've dealt with the situations when you don't. It ain't pretty.

Let the dignity drain out. I don't care.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> And I honestly don't care what anyone says. I love my crocs at night when I get home.
> 
> Let those boys air out. I've dealt with the situations when you don't. It ain't pretty.
> 
> Let the dignity drain out. I don't care.


You don't have to convince me. I buy the name brand Crocs, not the dime store rip-offs.

And what is this about nights only? How bout all weekend long!

I've even been known to take off my snow boots at the front door and slip into a pair when doing an estimate.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I wear expensive New Balance walking shoes. They have good support, are lightweight, and are white so they stay a bit cooler. I feel these benefits outweigh any marginal deficiency in safety.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

TJ Paint said:


> I wear expensive New Balance walking shoes. They have good support, are lightweight, and are white so they stay a bit cooler. I feel these benefits outweigh any marginal deficiency in safety.


Yeah, for a general purpose interior repaint shoe I would think the right NB walking/running/cross training shoe would be hard to beat.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

We aren't iron workers. I've never been on an exterior residential project where my feet were injured and boots would have avoided the incident. The only place I've been where steeltoes were a prudent idea was at a industrial fabricator that built windmill towers.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Vasque or Merril hikers with a vibram sole. Vasque juxt are probly the longest lasting and lightest. If work boots are required the Danners are sweet.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Boco said:


> Vasque or Merril hikers with a vibram sole. Vasque juxt are probly the longest lasting and lightest. If work boots are required the Danners are sweet.


 Bought my first pair of Merrils last year. A little higher than cross-trainer, a lot lower than a boot. Couldn't believe how long they lasted. Comfortable and good support. I always used to just wear a pair of shoes or boots that I downgraded to being work shoes, til I realized I spend WAY too much of my life at work to wear crap shoes. Very impressed with Merrils. Was just thinking about it today that it's time for another pair. I'm gonna look into Vasque now. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Vasque is made by Red Wing. Quality footwear.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Boco said:


> Vasque or Merril hikers with a vibram sole. Vasque juxt are probly the longest lasting and lightest. If work boots are required the Danners are sweet.


You're right about Vasque. I have a pair that I specifically got for a hike to Half Dome in Yosemite Ca. about six years ago. Several hikes later, and use as a work boot, that pair of Vasque hiking boots have lasted longer than any of the other Redwing boots I've since bought specifically for work.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just a smidge above the feet, but my knees (especially the left one) are killing me right now and I've only been able to get in one day of exterior so far this year. That's not a good sign as I find at the end of each exterior season I'm closer and closer to not being able to walk.

I'm not sure what destroys the knees more, kneeling to paint baseboard or being up on extension ladders all day long.


----------



## Surreal Painting (May 10, 2015)

Honestly the best thing for you isnt going to be a pair of shoes or good soles. Most of those symptoms described are from inflammation. I do alot of rolling (interior) and I used to get fatigue /soreness and stiffness between shoulder blades.

Started taking an anti inflammatory and all that went away. No more quiting at the end of the day or slowing down. Its gone. Your gonna have to do some research and find one that works for you. The right one will help your feet,knees,back and elbows. Arthritus ect ect

Good luck and if you need help I can show you which one i take.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Laws here say steel toes are required on every job site. Been like that for 10+ years. I find it surprising it's not like that everywhere


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

oldccm said:


> Laws here say steel toes are required on every job site. Been like that for 10+ years. I find it surprising it's not like that everywhere


I guess that begs the question of what defines a 'job site'. New construction, I totally understand. Building permits pulled, etc. Although I've always found it stupid that if I'm inside painting that I have to wear a hardhat. CSA approved footwear I understand. Screws, nails lying around,etc.

But if I'm painting some guys living room? Is that considered a jobsite?

The reason I ask is the other day I'm painting for this lady in this ongoing major renovation. No permits required. No structural carpentry, no plumbing getting moved, no electrical getting moved. However she did have a crew of roofers do the house. Apparently someone complained to the Safety Inspectors. Guy shows up 2 days after the roofers are done. Starts asking customer a bunch of questions. Asks if she has any contractors still working there, she says yes and points in my direction.

Guy comes along and finds me painting a door. I looked at him and said "I feel pretty safe". He didn't find that terribly funny. He eventually left. Never asked for my name.

Just a weird situation. Roofers did have their radio on pretty loud, which makes me think some neighbour got pissy.

But is that a jobsite, and am I still supposed to be wearing a hardhat, steel toe boots, high viz vest, etc? Seriously.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I guess that begs the question of what defines a 'job site'. New construction, I totally understand. Building permits pulled, etc. Although I've always found it stupid that if I'm inside painting that I have to wear a hardhat. CSA approved footwear I understand. Screws, nails lying around,etc.
> 
> But if I'm painting some guys living room? Is that considered a jobsite?
> 
> ...


He may not have found that funny, but it gave me a nice little chuckle.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> He may not have found that funny, but it gave me a nice little chuckle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure that the moment you get a job with the government, you lose every ounce of your sense of humour. I even put a really concerned look on my face when I said it, but was obviously being sarcastic.

Safety first. ALLLLLLLWAYS.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

oldccm said:


> Laws here say steel toes are required on every job site. Been like that for 10+ years. I find it surprising it's not like that everywhere


I find that hard to beleive
Not saying I don't beleive you
I've been on a lot of big jobs. Way over safitified. At least they go through the motions. Films. You know quizzes and 'work box talk' I think it's called. No job ever once brought up steel toes.
Naaàh nobody far as I know wears them.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oden said:


> I find that hard to beleive
> Not saying I don't beleive you
> I've been on a lot of big jobs. Way over safitified. At least they go through the motions. Films. You know quizzes and 'work box talk' I think it's called. No job ever once brought up steel toes.
> Naaàh nobody far as I know wears them.


Iron workers... That's about it. Every once in a while the framers/drywallers


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Oden said:


> I find that hard to beleive
> Not saying I don't beleive you
> I've been on a lot of big jobs. Way over safitified. At least they go through the motions. Films. You know quizzes and 'work box talk' I think it's called. No job ever once brought up steel toes.
> Naaàh nobody far as I know wears them.


Up until I started doing residential every job I was on I had to wear steel toes


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

One of the many frustrating things about OSHA (and the state plans) is how vague they are on things like protective footwear. The employer is supposed to make a decision about the risks of foot injury from falling objects. Woe be unto him if he decides differently from the inspector.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

My foot injuries always happen at home, perhaps they should close it down. 

And as far as knees, once more I advise you "kids" to start wearing knee pads at an early age. I wish I realized early my body wasn't "indestructible" and wore them in my 20's.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> My foot injuries always happen at home, perhaps they should close it down.
> 
> And as far as knees, once more I advise you "kids" to start wearing knee pads at an early age. I wish I realized early my body wasn't "indestructible" and wore them in my 20's.


As an aside, the same goes for hearing protection. Scrapers, sanders, and vac stake their toll.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Surreal Painting said:


> Honestly the best thing for you isnt going to be a pair of shoes or good soles. Most of those symptoms described are from inflammation. I do alot of rolling (interior) and I used to get fatigue /soreness and stiffness between shoulder blades.
> 
> *Started taking an anti inflammatory and all that went away.* No more quiting at the end of the day or slowing down. Its gone. Your gonna have to do some research and find one that works for you. The right one will help your feet,knees,back and elbows. Arthritus ect ect
> 
> *Good luck and if you need help I can show you which one i take.*


 @Surreal Painting don't keep a good thing secret.

What anti inflammatory do you take?

Is it over the counter or prescription?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> @*Surreal Painting* don't keep a good thing secret.
> 
> What anti inflammatory do you take?
> 
> Is it over the counter or prescription?


This would be great to know. Just got in from a good day on the ladders, now I gotta walk the dogs and my knees don't want to go.

Hope it's nothing to strong. When I worked in the prison system, I took an ibuprophen at work as I'd sprained my ankle the night before playing ball hockey. Dozed off while interviewing a murderer. I'm a lightweight when it comes to medication.

He thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Hope it's nothing to strong. When I worked in the prison system, I took an ibuprophen at work as I'd sprained my ankle the night before playing ball hockey. Dozed off while interviewing a murderer. I'm a lightweight when it comes to medication.


You're not supposed to wash the ibuprofen down with whiskey… :whistling2:


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

This is what I do to survive the work day after twenty years of painting- good light weight boots, moccasin toed boots kill my arches, lots of water 1.5 g a day, I sometimes make chrysanthemum tea, it has a cooling effect, and if your is painter you better exercise a few days a week and I tell you what you'll feel a lot better at the end of the day no sore knees no back ache, I exercise my rotor cuffs because painting is hard on your shoulders


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Mike2coat said:


> This is what I do to survive the work day after twenty years of painting- good light weight boots, moccasin toed boots kill my arches, lots of water 1.5 g a day, I sometimes make chrysanthemum tea, it has a cooling effect, and if your is painter you better exercise a few days a week and I tell you what you'll feel a lot better at the end of the day no sore knees no back ache, I exercise my rotor cuffs because painting is hard on your shoulders


I find that suspending myself from the garage ceiling by cables attached to small rings, surgically implanted in my back and legs, provides me with so much pain that by the time I'm back at work, its as if I'm walking in a shallow cool stream with light sand embracing my bare feet and toes.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I find that suspending myself from the garage ceiling by cables attached to small rings, surgically implanted in my back and legs, provides me with so much pain that by the time I'm back at work, its as if I'm walking in a shallow cool stream with light sand embracing my bare feet and toes.


Sounds like a variation of the Plains Indians Sun Ritual. They usually attached wood or bone through the pectoral muscles, attached leather strapping to these, then suspended the "contestant" until flesh tore. 

And all this was done to enhance spiritual enlightenment.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

CApainter said:


> I find that suspending myself from the garage ceiling by cables attached to small rings, surgically implanted in my back and legs, provides me with so much pain that by the time I'm back at work, its as if I'm walking in a shallow cool stream with light sand embracing my bare feet and toes.


Let me begin by admitting I'm not all that well versed in the San Fran fetish scene. However, I would think what you describe above would have to be one of the most kinky subcultures out there.

:jester:

:whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I paint paint said:


> Let me begin by admitting I'm not all that well versed in the San Fran fetish scene. However, I would think what you describe above would have to be one of the most kinky subcultures out there.
> 
> :jester:
> 
> :whistling2:


Fair to say, not even close...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I paint paint said:


> You're not supposed to wash the ibuprofen down with whiskey… :whistling2:


NO?!?!?!

Maybe something on a higher shelf from "Cabin Still" will wash down the Vitamin-I better. I know Jim Beam does the job just fine, and also washes down Valium, Tylenol, aspirin, and oxy - all in the same handful :whistling2:


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I find that i shift and equalize my weight on a ladder, throughout the day, trying to avoid fatigue or dealing with fatigue. Even though we all are working sections at a time, we are still up and down the ladder, moving the ladder to next section. Within that process, i never seem to remember that transition of the double rung section to single rung either, as others have said. I have to wear work boots...i tried sneakers and it was brutal on my feet. I agree, the lighter the boot the better. Plus if there are any divits in a lawn or flower bed, i tend to step in every single one.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm pretty lucky to have a friend who's a manager at the nuclear power plant who gets $200 every six months for new boots he never has to wear because he's a manager! We have exactly the same size feet and his wife makes him give me a brand new pair every now and again.

They can't have steel toe at the plant as they have to go through metal detectors for security, so they use some form of composite alternative. Very light, comfy and they meet all CSA safety standards. Just got a pair of Rockport "Works". They're awesome.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TKbrush said:


> I find that i shift and equalize my weight on a ladder, throughout the day, trying to avoid fatigue or dealing with fatigue. Even though we all are working sections at a time, we are still up and down the ladder, moving the ladder to next section. Within that process, i never seem to remember that transition of the double rung section to single rung either, as others have said. I have to wear work boots...i tried sneakers and it was brutal on my feet. I agree, the lighter the boot the better. Plus if there are any divits in a lawn or flower bed, i tend to step in every single one.


I tend to step on every single flower and they seem not to notice any "divits" :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

Ya gotta get your customers to plant pacisandras (sp?) then....thats one tough ground cover. 

On shoes...i buy wolverines, low cut boots. My brother had a company thing w red wings and swears by them. For me, the wolverines are light, they last a year and a half and that ok. I tear up the toes, the soles get cracked and when im walkin through puddles and my socks get wet, thats when i get a new pair. I am sure there are alot of good brands out there. I was like an 85 dollar a pair person, but now im a 115 person, cause of years and inflaaaation...


----------



## Jimmy Mundane (Jun 27, 2021)

I paint paint said:


> Exterior season is in full swing. Everything below my knees is swollen and painful. Are there any tricks of the trade to lessen ladder fatigue?
> 
> I wear 8'' tall work boots with a steel shank. (I think it is actually a rigid composite shank for electrical safety.) Even so, my arches ache and my ankles hurt.
> 
> ...


I was in the coatings trade for 18 years and now do it part-time. We used these step platforms to minimize ladder foot: 








Little Giant Ladders, Work Platform, Ladder Accessory, Aluminum, 375 lbs weight rating, (10104) - Stepladders - Amazon.com


Little Giant Ladders, Work Platform, Ladder Accessory, Aluminum, 375 lbs weight rating, (10104) - Stepladders - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

2015 was an interesting year. lol!


----------

